# Advice on the value of these cameras



## patrikiaa (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey. This is my first post as I recently came into a big variety of SLR cameras, previously owned by my father who is a retired photographer.
Can you advise the value of these cameras and what would be the most appropriate place to sell them?
Mamiya C330
Mamiya RB67
Mamiya RZ67 PRO II
Linhoff Technica
Sinar P3
a couple of Nikon F3 one F90, one FE35
All of them are working, have a full set of lenses and are in excellent condition.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## tagan (Jan 8, 2013)

A good place to check prices is Ebay.  I checked a couple of your cameras on your list and people seem to be selling some of them currently on Ebay (and they have been bid on).  You can always sell there or in the "Buy & Sell" forum here on this site.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 8, 2013)

tagan said:


> A good place to check prices is Ebay.  I checked a couple of your cameras on your list and people seem to be selling some of them currently on Ebay (and they have been bid on).  You can always sell there or in the "Buy & Sell" forum here on this site.




Yes, use ebay but do an advance search and click the "completed items" box.


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 22, 2013)

I might be interested in that rz67, oh wait, you in Georgia or Greece?


----------



## IanG (Jan 23, 2013)

The values are quite different in Europe compared to the US usually 40-50% higher. Check ebay as has been suggested but look at ebay.co.uk or ebay.de for the completed listings if you're in Greece. (login details are identical accross all ebay portals).

Ian


----------

